# Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Brother!





> *Canadian soldier killed by roadside bomb in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Saturday, July 19, 2008 |  8:00 AM ET  Comments173Recommend105*
> 
> ...


----------



## 0699 (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 19, 2008)

*RIP Cpl. James Arnal *

Your sacrifice will be remembered.....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother.....
VP

Another sad day for the Princess Patricias Canadian Light Infantry


----------



## tova (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Soldier.


----------



## elle (Jul 21, 2008)

Rest In Peace young warrior.


He's coming home.


----------



## BS502 (Jul 21, 2008)

RIP Warrior. ~S~


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 21, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way.

LL


----------

